# Ibis



## The Barbarian (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## jeffashman (Jun 6, 2021)

Nice shot! It's great to be able to see these birds up close. We don't have Ibis here in North Texas, that I know of.


----------



## PJM (Jun 6, 2021)

Very nice shot!


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 6, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shot! It's great to be able to see these birds up close. We don't have Ibis here in North Texas, that I know of.


Actually, I got this one just off Inwood Road, by the medical school.    There's a rookery there, with all sorts of waterbirds.   Today, there were egrets, ibises, black-crowned night herons, cattle egrets, and a few anhinga.   

There usually will be a few ibis there.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## jeffashman (Jun 6, 2021)

The Barbarian said:


> Actually, I got this one just off Inwood Road, by the medical school.    There's a rookery there, with all sorts of waterbirds.   Today, there were egrets, ibises, black-crowned night herons, cattle egrets, and a few anhinga.
> 
> There usually will be a few ibis there.


Woot!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 7, 2021)

Very nice set.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## jeffashman (Jun 7, 2021)

Another nice shot!


----------



## nokk (Jun 7, 2021)

beautiful dof and framing.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 8, 2021)

BTW, at the back of Mcinnish Park in Carrollton, down by the Trinity, there are often herons and egrets behind the playing fields in the backwaters.


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 8, 2021)

The Barbarian said:


> BTW, at the back of McKinnesh Park in Carrollton, down by the Trinity, there are often herons and egrets behind the playing fields in the backwaters.


I’ve got to get out more often. 😁


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 8, 2021)

The light was all wrong for getting the anhinga, which are very dark, but Mrs. Barbarian got a pretty good one:


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 8, 2021)

The Barbarian said:


> The light was all wrong for getting the anhinga, which are very dark, but Mrs. Barbarian got a pretty good one:


Nice


----------



## The Barbarian (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## jeffashman (Jun 10, 2021)

Nice shot! Those great egrets are a majestic bird.


----------

